# Ipod + Sable : Aïe... HELP !! Comment l'ouvrir ?



## bastien47 (2 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, il y a un moment de cela je suis aller à la plage avec mon ipod nano 3g, hélas ces saloperies de grain de sable se sont foutues à l'intérieur. Cela ne me dérangerait pas si seulement ça ne me foutait pas en l'air la molette !! 

Je m'explique : j'appuie sur un des boutons de la molette (arrêt, suivant, lecture...) mais il n'y a pas le "clac !" qu'on entend ou qu'on sent sous le doigt lors de la pression sur le bouton et pourtant (il faut quand même appuyer fort) ça fonctionne quand même. Et c'est assez frustrant de ne pas savoir si on appuie sur le bouton ou simplement sur un endroit quelconque (même effet lorsqu'on regarde pas ; dans la poche par exemple...).

J'ai déjà commencé à le bousiller entre les 2 parties séparés entre la partie "miroir" au dos et la partie "matte" devant à coups de cutter, de couteau, et de carte bancaire !!

Merci de bien vouloir me sauver la mise je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2009)

Sur ce site, des photos d'un iPOD Nano 3G démonté...
http://www.iaddict.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=169830

Il n'est pas indiquer COMMENT il l'a démonté, mais tu peux peut-être passer un message à l'auteur de ces photos


----------



## bastien47 (3 Mai 2009)

Ok merci.


----------

